# Big Game Szene in Angola



## Pargo Man

Gar nicht so einfach in diesen Tagen sich als Meeresangler, vielleicht auch noch passioniert, zu "outen".

Um so bemerkenswerter, dass es auf diesem Planeten "Reservate" für uns bedrohte Gemeinschaft gibt, wie zB in Angola. Hier darf man noch Großfischfan sein!

In den 1970ern entwickelten sich eine erste kleine Gruppe von Big Gamern unter den feinen portugiesischen Kollonialherren". Dann kam 1975 und die Unabhängigkeit. 

Aus der "feinen Gesellschaft" von Offizieren und hohen Beamten verwandelte sich die Szene in eine knappe Zahl von "Dagebliebenen" und neuen Freunden des sozialistischen Angola... Erst Ende der 1980er öffnete sich Angola dem Westen und seither wächst die Zahl der Addepten des Big Game stetig.

Doch die Szene ist alles andere als abgehoben. Penn Senators dominieren auch heute noch das Bild und auch die Flotte von ca 60 privaten Booten ist bescheiden und robust. Protz und Pomp gibt's nicht. Neid und Zank nur gelegentlich, wenn zu viele Großfische am Galgen baumeln. 
|krach: 
Konservierung und Hegefischen ist die Maßgabe seit Anfang 2000.

Das Schönste: In der Saison (jeweils November bis Mai) gibt es alle drei Wochen einen Wettkampf. Da die Schwertträger meist "entlassen" werden, sind wir verpflichtet den Fang abzufilmen. Am Ende jeden Wettkampftages laufen die Beweisfilme vor der versammelten Flotte... da bleibt kein Auge trocken und kein Geheimnis verborgen. Es dient dem guten Sport und der Fortbildung der Crews, denn hier wird strikt nach IGFA Regeln gefischt.


Acht Wettkämpfe, zT mehrtägig, gibt es in der Saison. Der Gewinner krieg von der IGFA automatisch die Zulassung zur Mexico Weltmeisterschaft.
#6

Ich mach den Freizeit-Skipper auf der "Djamila2", einem offenen 6,15m Sportboot. Das Team um Commodore Xico (Bootsclub der Vereinten Nationen) umfaßt Xico, seinen Sohn Sacha (15), Colin aus Schottland und mich. 

Egal wie groß das Boot oder die Yacht, keines der Teams darf aus mehr als 4 Anglern bestehen. So kümmert sich die Wettkampfleitung darum, das die Flotte nicht überaltert und sich nach einer Zeit von selbst auflöst. Überalterung arbeiten alle Teams entgegen. Von etw 25 wirklich aktiven Team fischen 10 mit Junioren zwischen 10 und 16 Jahren an Bord.

Drei Teams werden zudem von Frauen geskippert und auch sonst gibt es kein Tabu bzgl weiblicher Sportkamaradinnen. Bernie Nicolson und Nisa Ekberg sind mehrfache IGFA Weltmeisterinnen verschiedener Leinenklassen in Segelfisch, African Threadfin und Guinea Baracuda.

Derzeit läuft die Gründung der Associacao Angolana da Pesca Desportiva. Das Sportministerium hat uns als unabhängige Disziplin befürwortet, statt uns in der Wassersport-Föderation zu parken. 

Sponsoren und zT Werksteams der Ölgesellschaften überschlagen sich, um beim Wettfischen dabei zu sein. Presse und Fernsehen berichten regelmäßig von den Events. Berührungsängste bzw Fremdenfeindlichkeit (etwa die Hälfte der Aktiven sind Ausländer; letzte Saison 56 verschiedene Nationalitäten) gibt es keine.

Der größte Event ist das Lobito Fischen. 500km südlich der Hauptstadt befindet sich Lobito Port am Golf von Benguela. Dort stapeln sich Sails, Marline und Wahoo, Thune, Dorados und Makos...  Vom 15.-18. März werden wir uns den 45 gegnerischen Teams in Lobito stellen. Testfischen der dort beheimateten Teams haben in den letzten 4 Wochen Blue Marlins ergeben von 280kgs, 350 und 390 kgs...
:vik:

Wahnsinn. In 2009 wurde der erste angolanische "Grander" gefangen, ein Blue Marlin von 464 kgs. In 2008 haben 35 Boote an vier Tagen 97 Schwertträger ge"tagt", vorwiegend Segelfische. In 2009 waren es für 52 Teams knapp 70 Großfische, aber mit wesentlich höherem Marlin-Anteil.

Ich werde berichten, wenn's interessiert.#h



Fazit:
In Angola ist Big Game "junge" Tradition und hat das Image eines aufstrebenden Extremsportes mit hohem Imagegewinn für Sponsoren.

... unvorstellbar?!? :m


----------



## Pargo Man

*AW: Big Game Szene in Angola*

... ein paar schillernde Illustrationen noch vom Wettkampf im vergangenen Jahr:


----------



## zandermouse

*AW: Big Game Szene in Angola*

Hi Pargo MAN,

na dann hab mal viel Spaß und reiße ordentlich was raus.
Ich hoffe, wir können von dem diesjährigen Wettstreit 
auch ein paar schöne Fotos sehen.



Bitte berichte uns weiter !

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## Pargo Man

*AW: Big Game Szene in Angola*

Viva Tripple Six, 

In Lobito ist mehr drin dies Jahr, allein schon wegen der 300 Ballyhoo, die ich mir auf diversen zweifelhaften und schummerigen Fischmärkten (bin ich ja aus Hamburg gewohnt  ) und morgens vor Sonnenaufgang unter den ehrbaren Fischern am Strand ergattert habe. Diese Eindrücke nimmt mir keiner. Manchmal ganz gut, daß ich neben Portugiesisch auch ein bisschen Kimbundu spreche. 

Zander, ich berichte soweit es geht auch mit Bildern, sonst eben mal schaun, was ich per Telefon raus krieg. Milchner oder morski machen dann 'ne vorab Notiz.

Afirmativo!
:vik:

Danke noch mal für Deine Unterstützung.


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Big Game Szene in Angola*

So, mal ein bisschen aufgräumt hat.

Berichte aus fernen Ländern sind immer sehr willkommen. Die tatsächliche Situation vor Ort kann man wohl nur wirklich kennen, wenn man dort auch lebt. Politische, menschenrechtliche Themen sind hier eh´tabu. Und es muss absolut nicht sein, dass hier jemand ohne Zusammenhang mit dem Thema angegriffen wird, weil er in einem anderen Land lebt und/oder dort zufrieden ist. 

Also lasst uns über´s angeln schreiben.


----------



## noworkteam

*AW: Big Game Szene in Angola*

hoppala, der Fred wurde aber schnell komprimiert....


----------



## Dart

*AW: Big Game Szene in Angola*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Also lasst uns über´s angeln schreiben.


Klasse Ralf #6

@pargo-man
Danke für den interessanten Bericht aus einem Land das sicherlich nur die Wenigsten auf der anglerischen Landkarte haben...freue mich schon auf weitere Fortsetzungen.

LG, Reiner


----------



## Pargo Man

*wird mir ein Befehl sein*

.. und so genau machen wir das.

Danke nochmal und meinen maximalen Respekt allen Beteiligten.

Ich melde mich aus dem tiefen Süden.

Jan


----------



## j.Breithardt

*AW: wird mir ein Befehl sein*



Pargo Man schrieb:


> .. und so genau machen wir das.
> 
> Danke nochmal und meinen maximalen Respekt allen Beteiligten.
> 
> *Ich melde mich aus dem tiefen Süden.*
> 
> Jan


 



Hallo Jan,#h

würde mich über weitere Berichte speziell übers
Angeln sehr freuen.:m

Tight Lines
Jür|wavey:gen


----------



## butterfly

*AW: Big Game Szene in Angola*

Schöner thread,

bin gespannt auf weiteres.

Gruß 
 butterfly


----------



## Pargo Man

*AW: Big Game Szene in Angola*

so verging auch diese Woche wie im Traum... und wir sind in der Weltklasseveranstaltung zweiter geworden. 21 Fuss siegt über die Cabo's und diversen weiteren Yachten...
Ich mag im Moment noch nicht so recht posten... 10 Stunden afrikanische Landstrasse stercken in den Knochen nach 50 Stunden Fischen...
Für Euch ganz Neurige:
Schaut doch mal ins Sealine "suche  Lobito" (auf Englisch der saubere Day-4-Day plus Videosequenz) oder ins Nachbarnetz vom BGB...

Was für eine herrliche Überaschung!!!

Dazu haben wir die Trophäen abgeräumt für den grössten Thun und die meisten "Tags" des Wettkampfes...

Ganz herzlich zurück in Luanda,
Pargo!!:m


----------



## Pargo Man

*2ter Platz im Grossen Lobito Wettkampf*

Lobito bedeutet Schlafdefizit und das Klima zermürbt einen, 
dazu noch die nicht enden wollende Rückfahrt...
Da Filme und Fotos nicht von mir sind (einer muß ja den 
Rudergänger machen), bleibt uns nur die Geduld.

Ich schiess trotzdem mal vorab einen Report, Zb von den Rahmenbedingungen kann ich ja schon mal berichten.

Samstag 13.3. gings in zwei Gruppen von Fahrzeugen los. Die
schmucke "Djamila2" war im Seeschiff des Hauptsponsors schon
nach Lobito verfrachtet worden.

Nach 7 Stunden Staub kamen wir 13h30 in Lobito an, einmal kurz zu Marc  in die "Tackle Box", den besten Shop vor Ort, und dann weiter in den Hafen.

Da stand Sie schon parat wie letztes Jahr, doch ein eifriger Beamter des Hafen/Grenzschutzes schob sich erst noch dazwischen...

Endlich durften Sacha und ich unter der Kran, ausgeschwenkt und eingesetzt. 1A Anfahrt bis zum Ferrovia Bootsclub, Sacha am Steuer, einparken und gut! Dann gleich an die Ausleger und noch vor Ankunft der Familie im zweiten Teil des Convoy waren wir eigentlich seeklar. 16h30 gings dann die 300m den Huckelpfad zum neuen "Aparthotel Restinga". Bezahlen, kurz Auspacken und vor Sonenuntergang weiter zum Restaurant Zulu... hoch die Tassen; dies Jahr soll's was werden.

Sonntag brauchten wir dann einen kleinen "Anlauf", bevor wir 10h30 zum Testfischen mit unserem neuen Besatzungsmitglied Julio ( im sealine "tremoso" ) auslaufen würden. 16h00 zurück, schön zwei Dorados gefangen, aber keine "Nasen". Abends dann Skippers Meeting. Nix neues; ausser eben der Zuteilung der Kühlboxen und 7 T-Shirts/Polos pro Besatzungsmitglied.
:q

Montag um 07h00 dann der berühmte Bimini Start der 43 Einheiten, angeschossen vom Provinzgouverneur, der auch in den kommneden Tagen bei Einlaufen immer schon interessiert auf der Anlage sein wird, Presse dazu, Interviews, TV etc etc.
Auf geht's... doch nach einer Meile fällt mir auf, dass die Markierharpune fehlt. Die hat uns wohl Sonntag ein Neider gezupft...  
:r
Beidrehen und zurück zum Club. Ein knapper VHF Ruf zur Juri: Die haben eine Harpune für uns. 100 USD über den Tisch und um 08h00 versuchen wir erneut den Anlauf... 
#q


Wir machen die grosse Runde, Anfangen im Norden 15 Meilen draussen, dann auf die 200m Linie und die Strömung nach Süden abklappern. Fleissig und geduldig werden wir denn auch fündig: 
:m
Ein Schwarm Dorados fällt über uns her, im Schlepptau einen Mako, der sich seine "Steuer" einfordert. Der Spread verheddert sich brutal und doch schaffen wir es ohne große Verluste den Teaser "Spreader Bar" zu retten und fünf Tiere zu borden. Der Tanz war vom allerfeinsten; auf 2qm sooooo viel Chacha!!!

So siehts denn aus, wenn die Rollen kreischen... und sie kreischen denn auch knapp 6nm vorm Hafentor. Xico ist dran, greift die Rute and er der fette Marlin tanzt... jetzt in 500m Distanz... ich mache hektisch Meldung an die Juri: Malta da Kianda com Marlin na linha...  nach 5 Minuten aus der Traum; das Tier hat einen Tanz am Horizont hingelegt und den Haken ausgespukt... 
#c
schade, aber wir wissen jetzt wo's morgen hingeht! Alle Dampfer der Flotte haben unsere Ansage gehört und endlich zittern die "Cabo's", wie sich das gehört. Es werden heute also drei Dorados für die Waage draus, die sich am Ende sehr bezahlt machen.
Meine Frau und die Kinder sind beim Einlaufen am Hafen. Ich platze vor Stolz. ... dann merke ich, dass es an Land zu heiß war für den Strand und das alle genervt sind. Kurzer Prozess: Umziehen und gleich vom Steg in die Bucht. Geraldine, Rauli und ich bleiben sicher eine Stunde im Wasser und Plantschen um die Yachten im klaren Wasser. Lekker!
... derweil laden "Terlicos" ihren 426kgs Blue am Galgen aus; der drittgrößte je aus Angolas Wasser.

Dienstag machen wir dann den Sack zu. Morgens gleich sichten wir nur 5nm vorm Hafentor Segelfische. Während meine Kollegen die Auslage abbergen werfe ich aus dem Vorschiff mit der "blue rose" und der Accu SR30L einen Ballyhoo auf den Fisch.... der zwar abtaucht, aber  am Ende der "Auslage" sich dann über die Ballyhoo-Moldcraft Kombo hermacht. Colin ist dran und wird in 18 Minuten seinen ersten Segelfisch ans Boot holen. Wir filmen sauber ab, taggen  und haken ab, das Tier ist voller Kraft und den Haken habe ich wieder blutlos mit zwei Fingern ruckzuck draussen. Jau, macht 450 Punkte fürs Konto! Das war's noch nicht für heute. Wir
sichten laufend springende "Nasen", aber keine Sails sondern fette Marline. Um 11h45 bin ich dran. Wir sehen zwei wundervolle Großtiere mit der Welle "surfen". Die Auslage ziehen wir vorsichtig
im Bogen vor die Beiden. .. und beide steigen ein. Auf Ilander plus Ballyhoo und auf Williamson hexhead 38cm gelbgrünrot der grössere von beiden. Der 12er Haken im Ilander greift nicht... 
Schwein gehabt... dafür bin ich jetzt mit meinem Partner am Schunkeln. Wieder mal die DAIWA sealine tournament 50; 600m 110 lbs PP backing, 200m 80 momoi higcatch drauf, dazwischen mein erster Dacron Verbinder... ob das gut geht?! Ich dreht die Bremse zu, über die eingestellten 23 lbs strike... die Schnur jault wie eine irische Fiedel! Xico schimpft mit mir... ich soll jetzt langsam mal hinmachen. Das Tier kämpft erfahren und verbissen in der Tiefe, kommt erst nach 45 Minuten zum Sprung, und selbst dann sind's nochmal 45 Minuten, bevor wir die wilden Hakenschlagtaktiken etc pariert haben und den Fisch am Boot. Julio film, Colin am Ruder, Sacha mit der Markierharpune flach auf dem Heck, Xico am Leader... und kämpft mit dem schweren und wütenden Tier... Sacha's Schuss sitzt, das Tier kann jetzt abgehakt werden... oder abgeschnitten (finden wir aber nicht gut). Xico fightet und bringt
mir den Fisch zum Griff ans Schwert. Das Tier schaukelt mich ordentlich durch... doch dann der schon bekannte zwei-Finger-Hakenlöser... Wahnsinn: ein SLAM! Ausser einem 6kgs Dorado dann nix weiter.
Am Hafen steht dann klein Geraldine und weint... Mittelohr vom vielen Baden... Mist Mensch. Mit Zwiebelsäckchen und Schmerzmittel wirds eine ruhige Nacht. Ich finde aber lange keine Ruhe.
...

Mittwoch 05h15 kann ich eh nicht mehr schlafen und geh zum Boot.
Das Wasser scheint anders als gestern, kühl. Es werden ein paar Sichtungen auf Sail drauss, doch die haben einen Kälteschock und so bleibt der Tag blank für uns und fast alle anderen. Nur Terlicos und Mangangas JucaluloMesu legen nach. Terlicos entlässt, Manganga schlachtet seinen 220kgs Fisch, der Hund, der...|krach:
dafür kriegt er keinen Applaus und zwar von niemandem! Er liegt jetzt 4kgs hinter uns in Schlagdistanz. 

So geht's nicht weiter: Wir müssen aggressiv anfangen am letzten Tag.

Donnerstag wache ich voller Zuversicht 04h15 ohne Wecker auf... schlafen geht jetzt eh nicht mehr. Also einen Kaffe drauf und zack anbord, Anködern etc. 07h00 Leinen los; keine Frage. Alle sind hoch konzentriert. Am SLAM Platz die selbe Suppe, kalt und etwas zu trübe. Sichtungen bleiben aus. Um 09h30 hab ich keine Geduld mehr: Vorschlag auf warmes Wasser fahren. Colin hat gute Daten aus dem Internet: Ab in den Norden und schön weit raus. 10h15 sind wir auf 80 Fahrenheit. Voller Marlin Spread plus zwei Ballyhoo an Moldcrafts in die Top-Rigger... gute Sache, wie sich bald herausstellt. Um 12h00 zieht der Himmel etwas zu, aber wir sichten eine Gruppe von 5 Hammerhaien. Ich halte nix davon...
gehen die an unsere Auslage, sind die Lures und Ballyhoo weg. Der grösste Fisch hat aber bestimmt 80kgs und so locken 160 Punkte, wenn's hinhaut...
... was wir nicht ahnen: die Haie "beschatten" einen Thunschwarm. Ein Toprigger knallt aus dem Klipp. Xico ist dran und macht den Job. Ich glaube fest, es ist ein Hai und mach vorsichtshalber das "flying gaff" klar... Xico sagt: das ist ein Thun, kennt er schon. .. und was für einer! 26,2kgs mal vierfache Punkte!!
Manganga (JicaluoMesu) fängt zur gleichen Zeit den grössten Dorado des Wettkampfes: 27kgs... und glaubt an uns vorbei zu kommen. 


Terlicos bleiben mit einem weiteren Sail uneinholbar vorn. Gratulation!

Alle anderen Teams in Schlagdistanz verlieren ihre Marlins, oder sind am Boot nicht in der Lage zu markieren. Ohne diese Marke gibts nur halbe Punktzahl. Pech gehabt, oder mit den "Stühlen und 130 Arsenal" zu viel Druck auf den grünen Fisch gemacht?!

Manganga ist mit seiner "Cabo" im Hafentor an uns vorbeigeknallt... den Dorado und den festen Glauben anbord...
Xico und Sacha treffen ihn an der Waage, Xico den Thun über der Schulter und das Grinsen breit im Gesicht

Beim Einlaufen wird rasch klar: Wir bleiben auf 2!! Das steht mir die Sauce in den Augen... kann einfach nicht war sein... doch, es wird bestätigt. 

Meiner Geraldine gehts dank Antibiotika wieder gut. Sie holt mich
vom Steg ab und ich platze mal wieder vor Stolz.


------------------
------------------

Bevor in den nächsten Tagen ein paar Impressionen plus Bild-
Kommentare folgen, will ich mal versuchen ein paar Schlüße zu
ziehen, warum wir in der Schaluppe (... und der Champion auch 
in der 25 Fuß MagnumCat "Panduca" vom Team "Terlicos") 
die Cabo's in Schach halten konnten.

Statistik der Flotte:
43 Boote
4 Fangtage
16 Marline (7 entnommen)
10 Segelfische (alle t&r)
60 fette Dorados
4 Thune
10 Makos


1. Sicherheit
1.a.
Lobito ist ein ruhiges Revier. Trotz Neumond und heftiger Tide
war der Wind nie so kräftig, dass wir unsere Kurse nicht hätten
sauber selbst wählen können. Eine "ruhige" Plattform macht eine
gute Arbeitsbasis. Kleinbooterfolg ist nirgends besser drin, als
in Lobito.
1.b.
Die Tiere sind groß und das Wasser warm; also muß der Fisch 
voll ausgedrillt werden, um Unfälle oder Abreisser durch "explodierende" Fische am Boot zu vermeiden. 80 lbs Ausrüstung ist dazu besser geeignet, als die schwere Stuhlvariante in 130 lbs.


2. Organisation
2.a. 
Der Platz auf der "Djamila2" ist enorm eingeschränkt. Also hat
jeder Artikel seinen Platz und steht immer dort und nur dort. Alles
was benutzt wurde geht danach an seinen Platz zurück. Jeder ist
auf dies einfache Prinzip eingeschworen. Die besten Ablageorte 
haben wir in knapp 1.000 Stunden Erfahrung identifiziert.
2.b. 
Rollenverteilung wird an Land vorgenommen. Bin ich nicht der
Angler, steh ich am Steuer und kümmere mich um den Teaser, 
der aus dem Backbord-Top-Rigger läuft (Ballyhoo Schwarm von Williamson). Danach je nach "Kampflage" hol ich noch einen der zwei Heckteaser ein.
2.c.
4 Mann Stammbesatzung plus einen Reservisten, der auch als Kameramann fungiert wenn's "Nasen" hagelt... so sind wir überschaubar und sicherer als manche 7 / 8 Mann Teams. Die Rollenzuteilung ist klar geordnet. Kritik wenn überhaupt immer nur konstruktiv. Teambuilding (Kiste Bier etc) heisst jeder fischt mit dem anderen schon seit über 100 Stunden (Ausnahme Julio, der mit mir aber schon 20 Stunden Jigging-Vorlauf hatte und dem ich daher voll vertraue).
2.d.
Reservist Julio hat durch seine "Knechterei" und sein Engagement
die Stammbesatzung frei gemacht für Leinenwache, rasches Einholen der Auslage beim Anbiss etc. Topzeiten beim Einholen von 3 Teasern, 6 x 80 lbs Ausrüstung plus einen Tiefläufer (Australian Runner) für Wahoo: 60 Sekunden.

3. Das Risiko der Wahl des Fanggebietes schultern wir gemeinsam. Am Vorabend werten wir unsere Datenzugänge aus, dann wird entschieden und dabei bleibt's; siehe unsere Nullrunde am Donnerstag. Das kann ins Auge gehen, also gibt's noch das "Wetter-Veto" nach Augenschein und Beurteilung der Strömung und Temperatur im Zielgebiet. Lobito ist sehr sprunghaft, dank der starken Einflüße des Benguela Stroms, der dort knapp 15nm vor der Küste aus 200m Tiefe aufwallt.

4. Schwere Fische sind voller Tricks. Je kleiner das Boot, um so besser kann man dem Hakenschlagen des Marlin beim Boot ausweichen. Wir kippen dazu den Motor halb hoch, bis der Propp nur noch gerade bedeckt ist und somit beim Unterlaufen des Fisches keine Abreisser mehr an der Motorlanze passieren. Keine grünen Fische am Boot, bitte... viele der erfahrenen Teams sind ihre wöchentlichen 150 kgs Marline vor Luanda gewohnt. Lobito ist kein Vergleich, die Tiere sind doppelt so schwer. Einen Marlin über 250kgs zu drillen ist kein Spaß, sondern eine latente Gefahrenquelle für alle.

5. Der "Spread" vor Lobito sieht anders aus als vor Luanda. Da das
Zielgebiet kleiner ist, kann man 
i. langsamer fahren und
ii. einen vielseitigen Spread auslegen, mit Naturködern "garniert". 
Dazu muß auch ein Kleinboot dann aber mit Auslegern getakelt sein. Vergangenes Jahr hatten wir die nicht und haben so kein "Schwarm-Image" herstellen können und sind mit zwei Sails nur 28er geworden.

Mir fallen bestimmt noch ein paar Dinge ein. Die schreib ich dann 
zu den Bildern.

Bis später also.

|wavey:


----------



## noworkteam

*AW: Big Game Szene in Angola*

Dankeschön 
gruß


----------



## FalkenFisch

*AW: Big Game Szene in Angola*

Besten Dank für´s fleißige schreiben und herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 2. Platz.:m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan

*AW: Big Game Szene in Angola*

Schöner Bericht, Danke dafür!


----------



## Pargo Man

*AW: Big Game Szene in Angola*

heute Abend krieg ich ein paar Bilder mehr...

bis dahin mal ein Eindruck vorweg zur Freude über Fang und Trophäen und zur Anerkennung, den der Sport hier genießt.

Im ersten Bild steht uns (2.v.R.) Doc "Fefe" Fernando Santos als Präsident der Asociacao Angolana de Pesca Desportiva zur Seite; auf dem zweiten Bild noch einmal die Bonanza der Pokale und Prämien!

Bild drei zeigt den Untersatz: die schmucke 6m15 "Djamila2"


----------



## Pargo Man

*AW: Big Game Szene in Angola*

Die letzten Edits werden gemacht, doch bis dahin sollten ein paar Eindrücke mal vorab drin sein.
Hier vom Angeln bzw Bordleben auf 2,5 qm.


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Big Game Szene in Angola*

Coole Sache!
Besten Dank für den Bericht!


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Big Game Szene in Angola*

ach ja...endlich mal wieder was schönes zum lesen...|supergri

klasse berichte,tolle bilder...danke.:m








äh...schreib ruhig noch mehr.is platz genug hier.


----------



## Pargo Man

*AW: Big Game Szene in Angola*

Ahoi Zusammen,
das ganze kriegen wir jetzt von meinem Freund und Mannschaftskameraden Colin auf video Format zum uploaden kostenlos.

Okay guys, I finally managed to get some footage onto the Vimeo website.  Not much editing done so take it as you find it!

First video is the Bimini Start on Day 1.  http://vimeo.com/10504936

Second is my (first ever) Sailfish, caught on Day 2.  http://vimeo.com/10507243

Third is Jan 'Pargo Man' and his magnificent Blue Marlin, also caught on Day 2.  http://vimeo.com/10529847  (this is still converting, so give it an hour or so)

Finally, some videos of the prizegiving for the Malta Da Kianda Team.  http://vimeo.com/10518417

Kudos to Tremoso for doing most of the camera work.

Watching them online will be a bit slow, so use the download link down the page on the right hand side if you want to keep a copy then watch at your leisure.  Files are pretty big so you'll need a good connection.

Thanks again for all the encouraging comments ...this weekend I have managed to secure the 'Ta Fixe' fo us to have  training run before the Grand Slam Tournament in April ...hopefully we will get the 'Djamila2' back in time for that.  Who knows, another decent result and we could climb the league table by a few places befoe the season ends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Colin.


----------



## j4ni

*AW: Big Game Szene in Angola*

Wow, glückwunsch! Und Danke für den Bericht!


----------



## Pargo Man

*AW: Big Game Szene in Angola*

... und noch ein paar schwammige Filmausschnitte vom Marlin...
bitte im Hinterkopf behalten, daß vom Film die Bilder verzerrt sind.
Ich hänge nachher mal das Bild vom Marlin an der Hand in 
Echtformat dran, sodaß wir mal in der Runde schätzen können, 
was der Fisch am Galgen gebracht hätte.

Bis dahin,


----------



## Pargo Man

*AW: Big Game Szene in Angola*

Sportskameraden, Eure Meinung bitte.

In korrekter Dimension sähe der Fisch an meiner Hand etwa so aus...

Frage: Gewicht?

Meine Schätzung nach 90 Minuten Gerangel mit dem Tier ist knapp 400 kgs... so etwa 375... macht in LBS 827


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Big Game Szene in Angola*

Hmmm, kaum zu sagen. Ich würde ihn eher auf gute 300 schätzen. Ist aber doch völlig wurscht. Es ist ein wunderschönes Tier und ein ganz besonderer Fang.

Aber was anderes.

Hab zumindest bei dem Sailfish gesehen, wie sich jemand zum anlanden das Vorfach um die Hand gewickelt hat. Das sollte man niemals machen, auch nicht bei " kleinen " Fischen. Ein großer Marlin oder Hai kann Dir dabei das Fleisch von den Knochen schälen, wenn der nochmal loslegt. Und auch ein explodierender Sail kann ganz schön übel werden, wenn man nicht schnell genug aus der Reichweite des Schwertes kommt. 
Der ehemalige Skipper Salim von der Snow Goose in Malindi kann davon ein Liedchen singen. 

Nur ein gut gemeinter Rat.


----------



## Pargo Man

*AW: Big Game Szene in Angola*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ... Aber was anderes.
> 
> Hab zumindest bei dem Sailfish gesehen, wie sich jemand zum anlanden das Vorfach um die Hand gewickelt hat. Das sollte man niemals machen, ...


 
Ahoi und Danke MOD Ralle, ganz wichtiger Punkt. 
Regel Nr. 1 : Fisch ausdrillen; keinen grünen Segelfisch oder Marlin am Boot; auch nicht unter Zeitdruck im Wettkampf
Regel Nr. 2 : wirklich geeignete Handschuhe an und dann keine halben Sachen; Leadern und die "Klänge" vom Vorfach aussenbords lassen; Wickeln üben... nie mehr als 2 Drehungen pro Hand... nur so kann beim Einziehen der Finger der "Klang" von der Hand ablaufen
Regel Nr. 3 : So rasch wie möglich den Fisch packen; immer beidhändig zum Schwert greifen; Daumen über die Finger... sonst zermalt der Fisch die Daumen an der Bordwand
Regel Nr. 4 : Arme durchdrücken; keinen Winkel lassen, gegen den der Fisch leichtes Spiel hätte.

Konsequent:
Anbord sind nur Xico und ich selbst am "Leader"... Wir haben uns seit 2006 fast alles selbst beigebracht. "Experten" sind weit weg, also müssen wir das unter uns ausmachen und haben so unsere Erfahrung in die Waagschale zu werfen... mich hat in 2007 ein Sail am Hals erwischt, weil ich zu zögerlich am Leader war. Das passiert mir so schnell nicht wieder. Am leader gibt's nur voll oder gar nicht! Ich hatte meinen Marlin gut ausgedrillt, sodass Xico am Leader "nur noch" das Gewicht zu handeln hatte... und trotzdem macht der Marlin noch sein Ding...

Colins Sail:
Wenn ich bei Colins komplett ausgedrillten 28 kgs Sail am 300 lbs FC Leader den Fisch nicht mehr hart ans Boot reiße, liegt das daran, daß ich gesehen hatte wo/wie gut der Haken saß. Abfilmen und Taggen sind beim Wettfischen Priorität Nr. 1, dann kann ich den Fisch getrost beim Boot abhaken.

Danke erneut Ralle. Leadern und nach dem Schwert greifen sind in der Tat kein Kinderspiel, sondern der maximale Ernstfall in unserem Sport. 
:m


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Big Game Szene in Angola*

Na, ich sehe meinen Rat hätt´s nicht gebraucht. #6


----------



## Pargo Man

*AW: Big Game Szene in Angola*

Ahoi zusammen und schöne Osterferien.

In Angola geht's jetzt in die Hundstage: ätzende Schwüle bei 30plus Celsius und dazu knackigen 80plus % Feuchte.... nix für schwache Nerven.

Da sehnt sich jeder nach dem Ende der Regenzeit und dem Beginn des "Kassimbo"; Mitte Mai wird's dann angenehmer, kühler und merklich weniger schwül.

Bis dahin stehen aber noch zwei interessante Wettkämpfe in Luanda aus:
Der Grand Slam vom NAUTICO Club (10,11 + 17 April)
und der
Anversario do Clube NAVAL de Luanda (1+2 Mai)

Wie in allen nationalen Ranglistenwettbewerben, geht es um die Startplätze zur Big Game WM in Mexico.

... doch sooooo hoch zielen wir beim Team "Malta da Kianda" nicht. Es wäre schön, wenn wir unseren 9 Platz in der "Bundesliga" halten oder verbessern könnten.

Bevor es also Samstag in den Grand Slam geht (dh es gibt für Teams mit Segelfisch plus Marlin Sonderpunkte, dazu noch grossen Beifang zB Thun über 10kgs und es hagelt Doppelpunkte).

Zuvor haben wir noch ein Problemchen zu lösen: Unsere "Djamila2" ist noch immer nicht zurück in Luanda. Das Seeschiff des Hauptsponsors läd gerade in Lobito und dampft für Ankunft Freitag früh nach Luanda. Im Tagesverlauf vom Freitag wird's wohl docken und dann dürfen wir einen Nachtschicht einlegen... die Ausleger anschlagen, Boot betanken und um 04h00 früh bei voller Tide auf die Rampe... ich seh es noch nicht, Kameraden... aber wer weis#c

Bis bald mit Report vor Ort,
|bla:


----------



## Pargo Man

*AW: Big Game Szene in Angola*

Gleich vorab, Liebe Sportfreunde: Nix zu melden für uns.
Zunächst haben wir unser Boot erst am 12. April aus dem Seehafen bekommen, den Samstag also komplett mit zuwarten verloren und den Sonntag bei Sauwetter mit einem ausgeliehenen Kahn "verfischt". Dann kam der Abschlußsamstag dazu, endlich unsere "Djamila2" wieder flott gemacht, doch auch so war uns die Kianda noch nicht hold.
Immerhin sind wir aus dem Schneider: 4 fette Dorados und einen Mako-Hai für die Waage... und dann Sonntag den Herd und Grill...
:vik:

Die Flotte hat recht passabel gefischt. 3 Marlins wurden am Auftakttag entlassen und abgefilmt, Sonntag ein Segelfisch und am Abschlußsamstag waren es erneut 3 Marline zwischen den 22 Booten, plus einem entnommenen 840 lbs Tier (Staatsmeister "Tubaroes" nach 4 Stunden Kampf verendet).


So können wir den 9 Tabellenplatz nicht halten.

Mai 1/2 müssen wir noch mal in die Trickkiste greifen.


----------



## ernie1973

*AW: Big Game Szene in Angola*

Für alle Begeisterten anbei mal eine tolle Reportage u.a. mit einem interessanten Teil über Angola:

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/haup.../beitrag/video/1069870/Afrikas-Schätze-Teil-2

...damit man weiß, WO man da angelt und unter welchen Bedingungen!

Petri Heil!

Ernie


----------



## Pargo Man

*AW: Big Game Szene in Angola*

Moin Ernie,

aaaahhhhh, Marietta! Tolle Frau.
Wir haben in angenehmer Runde einige Stunden über ihr Projekt "Afrika" gesprochen.
Hat mir sehr gefallen, wie sie und ihre Crew sich hier bewegt haben. Die Recherche war solide, doch verstehe ich nicht ganz, was das mit unserer Weltklassefischerei zu tun hat. Alle Klischees werden abgerufen.... also nichts Neues, Frau Slomka.

Danke für den Link, den Du in meinen Thread buxiert hast (wo er nicht hingehört), trotzdem, und eine schöne Woche noch.

PARGO


----------



## MartinSpin

*AW: Big Game Szene in Angola*

Hallo,

Ich will demnächst nach Angola/Luanda mit meinem Sohn. Papas Freundin ist Angolanerin und sie ging wieder zurück nach Afrika als die Unruhen/Krieg vorbei war. Wir haben bisher nur Erfahrung Fischen in Deutschland. 
Vielleicht kannst Du uns ein Paar Tips geben, wo bekommen wir ein gutes Boot, Ausrüstung falls mal was drauf geht usw. Ich hab auch keine Ahnung von den finanziellen Kosten (Fischen in Angola)

Ich Wünsche einen schönen Sonntag.

MfG

Martin


----------



## Pargo Man

*AW: Big Game Szene in Angola*

Hi Martin,

PM. Wir sprechen, wenn Du hier angekommen bist, ok?

Erfolgreiche Vorbereitung und dann gute Reise.

Achtung: Ende Juli bis Mitte August bin ich nicht im Land, kann Dich dann ggf in gute Haende weiterempfehlen.

:m


----------

